# Broke my ankle bones in two places....



## PopsnTuff (Nov 15, 2018)

Was walking the beagle, slipped backwards on a muddy patch of grass on a hill  and my foot turned all the way around: 
snap, crackle and pop it went.....surgery will be scheduled soon to have pins put in....lucky me....

Anybody else go thru this or something similar?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 15, 2018)

So sorry to hear that. I can imagine how painful it must have been. How did you get home? Did you let go of the dog? I dislocated my knee a few years back and that was painful also. I guess you will be in for a lot of physical therapy later on. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 15, 2018)

Ouch, heal quickly.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 15, 2018)

Yes,  I did something similar about four years ago. Slipped on the wet tiles on my back verandah  after watering the garden.

Managed to "commando crawl" back into the house and called the ambulance.
Waited about a half hour for a Paramedic to respond. He gave me some pain relief.

Then waited another a half hour for an ambulance to arrive.
They knocked me out, managed to put my leg/ankle, which was upside down into the right position.

Transported me to hospital, where I spent 9 days waiting for the swelling to go down before they could operate.
Spent 6 hours in surgery while they  put all the piece back together again.  Lots of pins, plates and screws to hold it all together.

After that,  I spent 7 wees in a wheelchair, trying to get around as well as I could.   Had a good system in Australia, where I had someone come three times a week to help me shower and cook and clean for me.

 Spent a few months more after than going to Physio  _ first learning how to walk in a moon boot, then a few weeks later,  how to actually move without it.

I'm OK now,  but I do still have some nerve damage,  which will never repair.  Just a bit of niggley pain that will never go again.

Left with a bit of a limp, but not too noticeable.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 15, 2018)

ld:

:hug:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 15, 2018)

ooohh, so sorry.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh those falls, just talking to a gf yesterday and we had not spoken for a couple weeks and I figure no news is good news, but she was getting sick and had a hard fall outside on her driveway, walking her dog...took two neighbors to get her up.  She seems to fall more when outside walking her dog.  No dog walking here.

I've had some falls in the last 3 yrs but no breaks, so all in all fortunate..

We can't be careful enough.   Good healing vibes.

On the stronger bone issue, I don't take calcium supps, but high doses of magnesium which is said to be more important for bone  health.  Many/most people are mag deficient.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2018)

So sorry to hear that PopsnTuff, I know that's got to be _very _painful.  I hope your surgery goes smooth and you have a full recovery.


----------



## Lara (Nov 15, 2018)

Awww...that's hard PopsnTuff, and during the holidays no less. 

Time to take it easy and let family take care of you.


----------



## Wren (Nov 16, 2018)

Oooooooooh, that sounds painful Popsntuff ! Hope it heals well and you’re soon feeling better x


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2018)

Yikes...Ouch!!, Ouch!!, Ouch!!.....I hope the pain is bearable, and it knits back soon... 




I did something similar when I was a teen,  falling down some concrete stairs , to this day my right ankle is weakened, so it's more painful than the other if  I go over on it..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2018)

I’m lucky. 81 years old and never broke a bone. Feel better soon.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear this,hope you will feel better soon,I'll keep you in my nightly prayers Sue


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 16, 2018)

:hug::hug:Ouch!Take care and all offers of help.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 16, 2018)

Ouch.  That sounds really painful.


----------



## Trade (Nov 16, 2018)

Ouch!

That sounds really painful!

Now I feel guilty about complaining about a little plantar Plantar Fascitis.

Let us know how your surgery goes.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 16, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Was walking the beagle, slipped backwards on a muddy patch of grass on a hill  and my foot turned all the way around:
> snap, crackle and pop it went.....surgery will be scheduled soon to have pins put in....lucky me....
> 
> Anybody else go thru this or something similar?



  My advice ?    Stay   out of those  two  places !


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 16, 2018)

Hope you feel better soon and heal quickly, PnT!!


----------



## IKE (Nov 16, 2018)

That's got to hurt like the dickens !......I hope the surgery and healing process go well.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh, poor Pops, what a nasty break. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So sorry to hear that. I can imagine how painful it must have been. How did you get home? Did you let go of the dog? I dislocated my knee a few years back and that was painful also. I guess you will be in for a lot of physical therapy later on. My thoughts are with you.


Thanks Ruth....I didnt let go of our beagle and he stayed right next to me sitting...I luv him for that....called my son who came to me very quickly, then he took over the beagle, and I called 911....its all so painful even taking the percoset which throws me for a loop, then nausea med that I really need with it.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Ouch, heal quickly.


Thanks Debbie....its gonna be a long recovery for me


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 59301
> 
> View attachment 59302
> 
> ...


Yep thats what it looks like Keesha


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, poor Pops, what a nasty break. Wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> View attachment 59321



Thanks RR for the beautiful roses and get well wishes xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Wren said:


> Oooooooooh, that sounds painful Popsntuff ! Hope it heals well and you’re soon feeling better x


Me too Wren and thanks for the get well wishes xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks so much for sharing with us GrannyJo....and so sorry of what you've been thru....I'm definitely heading down the same path as you did....will keep an update going xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> ooohh, so sorry.


Me too A .... and thanks xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

I take more than adequate amounts of cal/mag/vit D twice a day due to osteopena but it didnt matter in this case J....and I also have had a few falls with no repercussions till now....thanks for the healing vibes from you sent my way xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Sorry to hear that!


Thanks Terry


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Lara said:


> Awww...that's hard PopsnTuff, and during the holidays no less.
> 
> Time to take it easy and let family take care of you.


You got that right Lara......they're waiting on me hand, foot and ankle, hehe....and the holidays will be a real challenge but I'll get thru it...
was making a whole turkey day dinner tomorrow and celebrating my son and grandson's birthdays all in one but the festivities wont be like Mom here is used to doing....we made this a family tradition since last year, since son, wife and her fam are together over an hour away on turkey day so we're gonna do the weekend before....to hell with the correct day right?....got some presents for them, lots of hugs, but I'm afraid the food will be take out chinese....and whatever else they bring


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Yikes...Ouch!!, Ouch!!, Ouch!!.....I hope the pain is bearable, and it knits back soon...
> 
> View attachment 59308
> 
> ...


Oh no Holly you too....thanks for sharing that and the get well soon card, luv it....the pain is bearable at times and Not at other times but the worst is yet to come with Physical Therapy, ouch, yikes is right.....hope I dont start cussing everybody out to back off, hahhha.....I'll try and behave


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I’m lucky. 81 years old and never broke a bone. Feel better soon.
> 
> View attachment 59309


Thanks Pappy, so glad to hear that good news for ya....this is my first time breaking anything and I really thot it would never happen 
Never say never and there's always a first time for everything if its meant to happen right? xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this,hope you will feel better soon,I'll keep you in my nightly prayers Sue


Thanks Sue...I could use all the healing prayers I can get xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> :hug::hug:Ouch!Take care and all offers of help.


Oh I will and am doing that as I type FA....what a blessing for others to step in and help with everything xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Ronni said:


> Ouch.  That sounds really painful.
> 
> View attachment 59313[/Q
> UOTE]
> Awww thats too funny Ronnie but I luv a sense of humor in any situation and thanks for the healing fast wishes xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks Trade....as they say, wouldnt wanna trade my issues for somebody else's....would be too hard to manage and hope you're feeling better with the plantar fascitis, as what is that? xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Falcon said:


> My advice ?    Stay   out of those  two  places !


I should've never been there on a wet slippery slope packed with mud....I was covered in it going to the ER...looked like a little kid having too much fun in the puddles with my foot turned backwards, ouch.....what a site I was....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Hope you feel better soon and heal quickly, PnT!!


Thank you C....doing my best with hopping on the left foot and leg....might wind up with big muscles now, lol.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

IKE said:


> That's got to hurt like the dickens !......I hope the surgery and healing process go well.


My foot went completely numb so never felt much but afterwards, holy moly, while the doc repositioned it.....no words for that....and thanks for the healing wishes Ike....every little bit helps hearing positive messages sent xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Update ~ Surgery for the repairs is Monday, Nov. 19th at 10:30 eastern standard time....will need a plate with screws, and pins into both sides of the ankles....stitches out ten days later.....like I said earlier, the PT physical therapy will be gruesome and take about six weeks minimum or more, oh joy, I cant wait....they push to the outer limits to help with the healing process, as I know so well and back to your house to continue forever....thats the trick, consistency every day....we'll see how I weather this storm....I want my Mommy, hahha.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2018)

Glad their going to do the surgery that soon, hope it goes well, will be thinking of you and sending warm thoughts your way.  I don't envy you, I know the pain must have been intense especially when they reset it.  I was hit by a car when I was young, and one of my injuries was a broken ankle, not anywhere as severe as your break, but I remember it was very painful.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 16, 2018)

Years ago my wife slipped in snow had to have a in installed.  The pin is still still in her ankle and once in awhile she bumps it and it hurts.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad their going to do the surgery that soon, hope it goes well, will be thinking of you and sending warm thoughts your way.  I don't envy you, I know the pain must have been intense especially when they reset it.  I was hit by a car when I was young, and one of my injuries was a broken ankle, not anywhere as severe as your break, but I remember it was very painful.


You got it SB....the reset was a killer.....even with high doses of pain med running thru my veins....felt like my body wasnt gonna withstand the high intensity of the pain but here I am, alive and kicking, lol....and thanks again for your warm thots of recovering afterwards  xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Years ago my wife slipped in snow had to have a in installed.  The pin is still still in her ankle and once in awhile she bumps it and it hurts.


That might happen to me too Jim....bet your wife lets out an Ouch, Ouch from time to time....no fun there


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2018)

Sorry to hear the game's a-foot!


----------



## peppermint (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry PopsnTuff….I know it's a real Ouch and More....I've sprained my ankle many times in my life..

As a teenager I did break my ankle and had surgery....My left ankle is smaller then the other ankle....

Be Well....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Sorry to hear the game's a-foot!



Hahaha thanks Meanderer


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2018)

peppermint said:


> I'm so sorry PopsnTuff….I know it's a real Ouch and More....I've sprained my ankle many times in my life..
> 
> As a teenager I did break my ankle and had surgery....My left ankle is smaller then the other ankle....
> 
> Be Well....


Thanks P....Im now wondering if my shoe size will be smaller on one side after the healing takes place....does that mean I'll have to wear two pairs of socks just to get an even fit? lol......


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 22, 2018)

PopsnTuff, How are you doing now?  Surgery was a couple days ago, no?  How long are you in the hospital for?  You're in my prayers.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks Butterfly....surgery was monday and release that afternoon....its been brutal....the pain, maneuvering my body to accommodate my wrapped foot and leg, etc.... my older son who lives with me has been wonderful, tending to most of my needs.....got this swivel chair I use to get around into the bathroom and kitchen but I fatigue quickly so the motion, Slow, is the only way I roll these days, hehe....
will see the doc in eight days for all stitches to come out....oh joy, but on the way to recovery after that I hope....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Yup there's me SB, lol....and thanks for the cute visual xo


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2018)

Here's a new dress for you, to match your hat!



Feel better


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Here's a new dress for you, to match your hat!
> 
> View attachment 59589
> 
> Feel better



Ha thanks RR...my hat of many colors....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)

*Update*: Nobody should have to go thru this grueling recovery at my age ....had over 30 stitches out last friday, ouch and ouch, then put into the black Velcro boot with six straps and two layers of overlay, weighing easily two or three pounds to lug around, ouch and ouch again...and on top of this I have a stomach virus, prob from all the germs at the hospital and docs office, geez....pain is definitely my middle name now ....the length of the incision is around 6-7 inches long and the other one is about 4-5....Frankenstein's sister is what my ankle looks like, oye vay....six more weeks of wearing this thing yet.....help and help :sentimental: Oh did I forget to mention my heel had to be realigned again cuz it was way outta place...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2018)

Poor thing, sorry to hear you have a stomach virus on top of it all.   That was a bad break for sure, so many stitches and six more weeks to go.  I just hope it heals well and you have no permanent complications with your ankle.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh goodness, makes me want to be more careful than I am now.  Those falls can happen  so fast.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Poor thing, sorry to hear you have a stomach virus on top of it all.   That was a bad break for sure, so many stitches and six more weeks to go.  I just hope it heals well and you have no permanent complications with your ankle.


Thanks SB....my stomach is so messed up on top of taking the pain meds and otc stuff.....I get nauseous just thinking of trying to walk on it again, ewww....but I'll have to push forward when the time comes :sentimental:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh goodness, makes me want to be more careful than I am now.  Those falls can happen  so fast.


So true J and my grown kids kept warning me to be more careful with moving too fast but I will from now on....hope I dont become paranoid to do the regular everyday things I used to do ....meaning slowing down even more ....like slower than a snail or turtle!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Poor thing, sorry to hear you have a stomach virus on top of it all.   That was a bad break for sure, so many stitches and six more weeks to go.  I just hope it heals well and you have no permanent complications with your ankle.


Aww for sure SB....read an article here about stopping calcium and increasing magnesium, Vit D3, and Vit C....Ive already switched for the reasons stated in the article so hoping it helps in strengthening the bone process and gonna include taking tumeric as well....


----------



## Keesha (Dec 5, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> *Update*: Nobody should have to go thru this grueling recovery at my age ....had over 30 stitches out last friday, ouch and ouch, then put into the black Velcro boot with six straps and two layers of overlay, weighing easily two or three pounds to lug around, ouch and ouch again...and on top of this I have a stomach virus, prob from all the germs at the hospital and docs office, geez....pain is definitely my middle name now ....the length of the incision is around 6-7 inches long and the other one is about 4-5....Frankenstein's sister is what my ankle looks like, oye vay....six more weeks of wearing this thing yet.....help and help :sentimental: Oh did I forget to mention my heel had to be realigned again cuz it was way outta place...


Triple ouch. Your a brave soul Popnstuff. I wish you the best.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Here's a new dress for you, to match your hat!
> 
> View attachment 59589
> 
> Feel better


I think this is beautiful 
Nice find !


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Triple ouch. Your a brave soul Popnstuff. I wish you the best.


Thanks Keesha....the triple ouch is about a single ouch these days but the stomach virus I have is a killer....I need a new body!
Does anyone know where to order one? :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Aww for sure SB....read an article here about stopping calcium and increasing magnesium, Vit D3, and Vit C....Ive already switched for the reasons stated in the article so hoping it helps in strengthening the bone process and gonna include taking tumeric as well....



Don't forget the vitamin k2, it helps any calcium intake from foods go into the bones as opposed to clogging the arteries, this is what I've been using and giving to my husband.  I also use turmeric daily.  I've taken a few falls in the last several years, all outdoors.  No broken bones though, thank goodness...hoping to take a fall now and then without major bone injury....going to the dog park daily there's always a good chance of being run into or tripped up by a running doggie.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't forget the vitamin k2, it helps any calcium intake from foods go into the bones as opposed to clogging the arteries, this is what I've been using and giving to my husband.  I also use turmeric daily.  I've taken a few falls in the last several years, all outdoors.  No broken bones though, thank goodness...hoping to take a fall now and then without major bone injury....going to the dog park daily


Thanks SB...now taking the D3 and Tumeric....will get some K2 soon and you be very careful and dont push your boundaries and physical limits like I did....see what happens when we still think we're 20 or 30 something?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks SB...now taking the D3 and Tumeric....will get some K2 soon and you be very careful and dont push your boundaries and physical limits like I did....see what happens when we still think we're 20 or 30 something?



You're welcome.   You're right about thinking that we're still 20 or 30 something, I do push the boundaries at times and just keep my fingers crossed.  It's really bad that you had such a serious injury just walking your dog like that on a wet grassy hill, but freak things do happen, hope nothing like that ever happens to you again. :love_heart:


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Speaking of walking dogs, my good friend who is 81 has fallen outside probably 1/2 doz times walking her dog.

My falls have been in the house when I had the knee infection, knee gave out and I went down.

Both are bad ways to fall, no fall is good.  My friend and I both have damage from the falls.

I never fell when I was  younger.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 9, 2018)

For every pound of weight loss eases four pounds of pressure on the knees.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope you mend quickly, Pops! So sorry about the tummy virus on top of everything.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks RR....that cute puppy pic is blown up and hanging in our local PetCo....one of my fav's....
I'm so miserable these days....not coping well with the aches and pains everywhere now....pressure being put on my other body parts that are not used to being maneuvering around on a daily basis.....trying my best to get thru this


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 9, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks RR....that cute puppy pic is blown up and hanging in our local PetCo....one of my fav's....
> I'm so miserable these days....not coping well with the aches and pains everywhere now....pressure being put on my other body parts that are not used to being maneuvering around on a daily basis.....trying my best to get thru this



Sorry to hear about the aches and pains.  I know that story.  Those breaks and surgeries do take their tolls.  Nothing to do but go thru them with the best strength we can.  Do some yelps and mild screams and breath deep, so that does help relieve some pain.  I do and it works.    jam

Often I hear that these surgeries cause more arthritis.  So keep healing every day as best you can.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh my goodness! One thing on top of the other. Lets hope the new year will be an extra good one for you. Until then I hope the pain will lessen and your recovery will be quicker as time goes on.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Sorry to hear about the aches and pains.  I know that story.  Those breaks and surgeries do take their tolls.  Nothing to do but go thru them with the best strength we canou
> 
> Your so right J....been crying alot too....one day it will all lighten up a little and hopefully I will too.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Oh my goodness! One thing on top of the other. Lets hope the new year will be an extra good one for you. Until then I hope the pain will lessen and your recovery will be quicker as time goes on.


Me too Ruth....its one thing after another


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 9, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> jaminhealth said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about the aches and pains.  I know that story.  Those breaks and surgeries do take their tolls.  Nothing to do but go thru them with the best strength we canou
> ...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> PopsnTuff said:
> 
> 
> > You just have to go thru it and NOT fight it, it is what it is.  And do as much as you can to help the pain issues.
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> jaminhealth said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about the aches and pains.  I know that story.  Those breaks and surgeries do take their tolls.  Nothing to do but go thru them with the best strength we canou
> ...


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 9, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> jaminhealth said:
> 
> 
> > I know J...can only take tylenol cuz nsaids upset my system so bad and I have stage 3 kidney failure....it doesnt work that well so Im gonna up it from 500 mg to 1000 every 6-8 hours....Im reading its still a safe dose for my weight....waddya think? And thanks so much for your encouragement....I need it bad these days
> ...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> PopsnTuff said:
> 
> 
> > awwwww I've just read all this... you might not think it now but you're so Brave, and I'm not surprised in the least there's been a lot of tears  because you're going through so much, and with the stage 3 kidney cancer as well as the pain from the foot, the enforced home stay, the stomach upset, and everything..you must feel like you're going out of your mind .. sending you load of get well wishes naturally, but you know what Pops...we may be all far from you, but when it gets right down to the nitty gritty the world is a very small place , so please don't be shy if you feel any one of us can help you in any way, to start to feel better!!
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2019)

PopsnTuff, how is your ankle these days, not still giving you pain I hope.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)

Awww thanks for asking SB....Its still awful....still cant walk....making some progress but the front of my ankle isnt up to par....wonder if it'll heal better before I croak


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow, sorry to hear that, it's been so long I was hoping things were back to normal.  Hang in there, sending you healing thoughts and love. :girl_hug:


----------



## moosehead (Mar 8, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your fall and the result. Hope you feel better soon. Then again, look at how you can "milk" this....I  remember one summer day I clambered up on the roof to patch a shingle....Sue told me not to but......Finished the job and just as I was stepping onto the ladder for the trip down a damned bird flew over my head, I ducked and as I did somehow I pushed the ladder away.....It is amazing the swear words I remembered....As I gracefully fell into the rose bush.....Fortunately nothing was broken but I hurt my back and was able to "milk" that for about a week before Sue caught in....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)

moosehead said:


> So sorry to hear about your fall and the result. Hope you feel better soon. Then again, look at how you can "milk" this....I  remember one summer day I clambered up on the roof to patch a shingle....Sue told me not to but......Finished the job and just as I was stepping onto the ladder for the trip down a damned bird flew over my head, I ducked and as I did somehow I pushed the ladder away.....It is amazing the swear words I remembered....As I gracefully fell into the rose bush.....Fortunately nothing was broken but I hurt my back and was able to "milk" that for about a week before Sue caught in....



Hahha thats a funny way to look at it M....I got all the time in the world to heal....gonna give up driving...my son is gonna chauffuer me to doc appt's and do the grocery shopping....I get to finally be a passenger while taking rides to see some beautiful scenery in every season.....


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 9, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Hahha thats a funny way to look at it M....I got all the time in the world to heal....gonna give up driving...my son is gonna chauffuer me to doc appt's and do the grocery shopping....I get to finally be a passenger while taking rides to see some beautiful scenery in every season.....



I live with a going on 9 yr mess from a hip replacement and ended up giving up my car and driving a couple yrs ago...the money I save....friends or lyft or other means take me where I need to go and I get grocery delivery and friends shop for me too,daughter when she's not strung out busy.  

So I guess I can look at what I've been thru this way, even before the hip job mess, I was sick of driving in the heavy congested mess  of my area.  Lots and lots of cars in L.A.  

So often if we get some healing we can be thankful, the older we are I believe the longer and harder to get a lot lot better.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2019)

Pops, sorry to hear it's still giving you pain. What does the surgeon say? Have you been given exercises to do?

Maybe yes, extended shopping could be lessened. Let sonny take you or take delivery. I hope you recover soon!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I live with a going on 9 yr mess from a hip replacement and ended up giving up my car and driving a couple yrs ago...the money I save....friends or lyft or other means take me where I need to go and I get grocery delivery and friends shop for me too,daughter when she's not strung out busy.
> 
> So I guess I can look at what I've been thru this way, even before the hip job mess, I was sick of driving in the heavy congested mess  of my area.  Lots and lots of cars in L.A.
> So often if we get some healing we can be thankful, the older we are I believe the longer and harder to get a lot lot better.


Sorry about your condition J....and your totally right about being driven everywhere, I cant wait for it to happen...won't miss the traffic and all that goes with it even tho I live in a small town....I too have groceries delivered with friends and family (not many) to help with errands...I get free transport to and from the doctor appt's and physical therapy thru my health insurance....good thing I dont have anything pressing like still working....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Pops, sorry to hear it's still giving you pain. What does the surgeon say? Have you been given exercises to do?
> 
> Maybe yes, extended shopping could be lessened. Let sonny take you or take delivery. I hope you recover soon!


I have about six more weeks of PT,  RR....2-3 x week, weather permitting....had lots of snow here which I luv....lots of exercises to do at home of course but its slow going.....our bodies just dont heal as fast as years ago...using ice pack, heating pad and infrared light as needed with of course some Tylenol....can't take Ibrupropen.....I see the surgeon again end of this month so he can tell me I should be walking by now and are you pushing forward with the exercises....I really dont wanna hear this....


----------



## jaminhealth (Mar 9, 2019)

No one knows for sure what we should be doing, we're all different and heal all differently.

Sounds like you are doing your work, and I never thought I'd be where I am when I opted for THR.....never...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> No one knows for sure what we should be doing, we're all different and heal all differently.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing your work, and I never thought I'd be where I am when I opted for THR.....never...


Yes everyone heals in different time frames, just like not every otc product or medical script works the same on each of us....I think the docs already know this from experience and some do admit it....some dont....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 15, 2019)

Ankle update: I've advanced to the awkward Walker then to the walking Cane in the last month.....I still have weakness, achiness and pain when mobile....physical therapy has been extended to end of May for now....thats Always painful but so knowledgeable and helpful in this progression....my grown kids and grandkids are more excited about my progress than I am


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Ankle update: I've advanced to the awkward Walker then to the walking Cane in the last month.....I still have weakness, achiness and pain when mobile....physical therapy has been extended to end of May for now....thats Always painful but so knowledgeable and helpful in this progression....my grown kids and grandkids are more excited about my progress than I am



This has been such a journey for you Pops, yet you always seem upbeat which I so admire. I'm happy you've made such progress. I know you want more and right away, but you'll get there. Keep up the PT.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks RR and yes its taking forever....my mental state wasn't upbeat in person until a few weeks ago but I'm glad to hear you see me otherwise...thats what I luv about these sites....can pretend a little that our moods aren't as bad as they really are, lol....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2019)

Glad you are doing better PopsnTuff. That was quite the break and quite the progress you’ve made.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 15, 2019)

Good for you!!  I know about PT and OT therapy. There were times I hated my therapists and told them so. The pain was that bad. They would just be nice and say they understood ! Others can see your progress faster than you can as that was my situation also.  The day I took that first step with my cane was a glorious day.  Everybody in the gym clapped for me and I made progress everyday from there.  I hated those baby steps when I was used to running everyday!  You have to start somewhere and you are way ahead!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Ankle update: I've advanced to the awkward Walker then to the walking Cane in the last month.....I still have weakness, achiness and pain when mobile....physical therapy has been extended to end of May for now....thats Always painful but so knowledgeable and helpful in this progression....my grown kids and grandkids are more excited about my progress than I am



I'm happy to hear you have improved so much, and I hope you continue to get better with the therapy.  You did have a seriously bad break, in the worst way, so it's good you've come so far.  Hope you keep doing well, hang in there! :love_heart:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Glad you are doing better PopsnTuff. That was quite the break and quite the progress you’ve made.


Thanks Keesha...feels like the progress will go on forever till eternity, lol....xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm happy to hear you have improved so much, and I hope you continue to get better with the therapy.  You did have a seriously bad break, in the worst way, so it's good you've come so far.  Hope you keep doing well, hang in there! :love_heart:


Thanks SB....the get better wishes make me feel more upbeat, so onward and upward xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Good for you!!  I know about PT and OT therapy. There were times I hated my therapists and told them so. The pain was that bad. They would just be nice and say they understood ! Others can see your progress faster than you can as that was my situation also.  The day I took that first step with my cane was a glorious day.  Everybody in the gym clapped for me and I made progress everyday from there.  I hated those baby steps when I was used to running everyday!  You have to start somewhere and you are way ahead!!


Thanks Terry....you've been there and done that I see, now its my turn, lol....


----------

